# Photoshop CS4 to use CPU instead of GPU



## stealth_nt (Jan 29, 2009)

hi all im running a 285 GTX with an i7 2.66 quad core.
i just installed the new CS4 suit and realised that photoshop uses the GPU not the CPU like previouse versions.
As some of us may know the GPU sometimes makes an enoying squeeling sound.
is there a way to change it to be used by the CPU isstead?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It sounds like there's a problem with your graphics card fan. It shouldn't be squealing, even under heavy stress.

As far as I know, the only way you can disable the GPU in CS4 is under Preferences > Performance > GPU Settings. Remove the checkmark from 'Enable OpenGL Drawing'.


----------



## stealth_nt (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks ye im gonna have to look in to that


----------

